
International Backup Awareness Day - twampss
http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/archives/001315.html
======
webology
Services like Amazon's S3 and Rackspace's Cloud Files are well worth the $0.15
to $0.30 a month that it takes to keep a backup of most websites. Better yet,
keep a copy in each service and avoid problems that could occur from either
service. If your website is static then you could actually serve directly out
of either service in case of an emergency.

------
jswinghammer
This post strikes me as very defensive. I will grant that yeah he made a
mistake but like the rest of us he's entitled to make mistakes. I'm not sure
the images matter much but it's great that he got the text back.

I hope that the people who feel inclined to jump all over him will recall one
stupid mistake they made before doing so at least.

~~~
michael_dorfman
First of all, props to Jeff for this blog post. He put himself in an
embarrassing situation, but handled it gracefully, without excuses. Well done.

That said, I don't think the post is defensive at all. It's not that Jeff made
"one stupid mistake" and everybody is jumping on him-- it's that Jeff has been
dispensing advice about best practices, including backups, and failed
(spectacularly) on a very basic point.

